# American Skylines



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Yea, this threads been made before, but i tried to add different skylines too so you don't see all of the same stuff. Enjoy! But this threads still a work in progress so don't worry if you don't see a city because it will be there soon, im still editing and adding 



*Alabama - Montana here, Nebraska - Ohio on the second page, Pennsylvania - Wyoming on the third*

*ALABAMA*

Birmingham 








http://flickr.com/photos/jcrawley/18241267/

Mobile








http://flickr.com/photos/davidrexketchum/1492637077/

Huntsville








http://flickr.com/photos/airnos/1351404113/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603964108289

Montgomery








http://flickr.com/photos/sunsurfr/449417099/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603960619482

Tuscaloosa








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/50253863/

Gulf Shores








http://flickr.com/photos/victorious_angel/274296590/

*ALASKA*

Anchorage








http://flickr.com/photos/flying_org/871316203/

Fairbanks








http://flickr.com/photos/p_smith/441623185/

Juneau 








http://flickr.com/photos/sozaphotos/846528403/

Ketchikan








http://flickr.com/photos/mrander/2044404170/

Stika








http://flickr.com/photos/iconolith/263032333/

*ARIZONA*

Phoenix








http://flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/2099812615/

Tucson








http://flickr.com/photos/southerncalifornian/2237979264/

Tempe








http://flickr.com/photos/videoal/508547548/

Flaggstaff








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flagstaff_NAU_Skydome.jpg

*ARKANSAS*

Little Rock








http://flickr.com/photos/naildriver/1369336344/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603961210058

Feyetteville








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=uYz&sa=N

Fort Smith








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GarrisonFSM.jpg

Hot springs








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1880414906/

*CALIFORNIA*

Los Angeles








http://flickr.com/photos/daveofcali/2211922468/

San Diego








http://flickr.com/photos/cyanatic/361145726/

San Jose








http://flickr.com/photos/visitsanjose/2440601604/in/photostream/

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/mellard/2133318725/

Long Beach








http://flickr.com/photos/daveofcali/406976003/

Fresno








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2539115282/

Sacramento








http://flickr.com/photos/casch/398314222/

Oakland








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2261000764/

Bakersfield 








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/402105040/

Glendale








http://flickr.com/photos/klubvibez/2045869265/in/pool-glendaleca

Ivrine








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/934387633/

I probably left out a lot of skylines for CA! sorry

*COLORADO*

Denver








http://flickr.com/photos/fortphoto/2266212159/

Colorado Springs









Breckenridge








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=145050

*CONNECTICUT*

Bridgeport








http://flickr.com/photos/michael_golrick/277852405/ (best i could find! sorry)

Hartford








http://flickr.com/photos/kczarzasty/306229821/

New Haven








http://flickr.com/photos/versageek/1662397029/

New London








http://flickr.com/photos/dgin12/1463862159/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603967053840

Stamford








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:StamfordSkyline11.jpg

Waterbury








http://flickr.com/photos/schummi/1417701803/

West Haven








http://flickr.com/photos/versageek/1088452418/

*DELAWARE*

Wilmington








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Wilmington_Delaware_skyline.jpg

Rehoboth Beach








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

Bethany Beach (really the South Bethany Beach/Middlesex Beach area)








By xzmattzx here at ssc, Thanks dude

*FLORIDA*

Jacksonville








http://flickr.com/photos/-dash/2239304039/

Miami








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1258196161/

Tampa








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/398210935/

St. Petersburg








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/423592016/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603972772155

Orlando








http://www.flickr.com/photos/osiris/1198094889/

Fort Lauderdale








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/471718014/

Clearwater








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/274238497/

Hollywood








http://flickr.com/photos/bjurman/2139859031/

Pompano








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1460170684/

Tallahassee (couldn't find the whole skyline)








http://flickr.com/photos/mischelina/896899623/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603969143690

West Palm Beach








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/393531760/

Daytona Beach








by MNiemann, posted on the second page - thanks man

Lakeland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbpjb/2255313357/

Sarasota








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/415904886/

*GEORGIA*

Atlanta








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=146323

Augusta








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2113111258/

Savannah








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bht/2194578108/

Macon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/930028445/

Sandy Springs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tmac0381/425978209/

HAWAII

Honolulu








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=144266&highlight=honolulu

I couldn't seem to find any other skylines in Hawaii :dunno:
*
IDAHO*

Boise








http://flickr.com/photos/boise/151603100/

Coeur d'Alene








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/380178735/

Idaho Falls (not the whole skyline)








http://flickr.com/photos/jpn/1599071430/

*ILLINOIS
*
Chicago








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=411382&page=28, srika

Springfield








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

Peoria








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2202/1561677287_4f81c62b02_b.jpg

Rock Island








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=144640&highlight=quad+cities

Moline








http://flickr.com/photos/illflux/1802380800/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603979207787

*INDIANA*

Indianapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/jensiuk/1245117368/

Fort Wayne








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

South Bend








http://flickr.com/photos/gfurry/522699464/in/photostream/

Evansville








http://flickr.com/photos/superbananabomb/477825982/

*IOWA*

Des Moines








http://flickr.com/photos/ajkoestner/266554227/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603975454796

Cedar Rapids








http://flickr.com/photos/mrstastny/640354029/

Davenport








http://flickr.com/photos/ajkoestner/22042542/

Bettendorf








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=144640&highlight=quad+cities

Iowa City








http://flickr.com/photos/cewoldt/569432407/

Dubuque








http://flickr.com/photos/grandadbil...5890/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603975592964

Fort Dodge








http://flickr.com/photos/leftbanker/1154913606/

*KANSAS*

Wichita








http://flickr.com/photos/austinmormando/1546822796/

Lawrence








http://flickr.com/photos/philandmeredith/406311990/

Manhattan








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Manhattan_Kansas_Downtown_overhead.jpg
*
KENTUCKY*

Louisville








http://flickr.com/photos/eqqman/417640600/

Lexington








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/469061464/?addedcomment=1#comment72157603980566859

Covington








http://flickr.com/photos/steinsky/207709806/

Frankfort








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/507657856/

Paducah








http://flickr.com/photos/dawhitfield/341428863/

*LOUISIANA*

New Orleans








http://flickr.com/photos/rwolfe/1370308348/

Baton Rouge








http://flickr.com/photos/msteve1/494843159/

Shreveport








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dman861/289079014/

Lafayette








http://www.destination360.com/north-america/us/louisiana/lafayette.php

Lake Charles








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rclock/1403416181/

Bossier City








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bossier_City_Brdwlk.jpg

Monroe








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

Alexandria








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bentley_Hotel_.JPG

Crowley








http://flickr.com/photos/edwardleger/2352877661/
*
MAINE*

Portland








http://flickr.com/photos/brentdanley/2070672629/

Bangor








http://flickr.com/photos/sparkys_joint/107487519/

Augusta








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

South Portland









*MARYLAND*

Baltimore








http://flickr.com/photos/archibabble/3071022/

Silver Spring








http://flickr.com/photos/pinachina/405950259/

Bethesda








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bethesda_downtown_panorama.jpg

Frederick








http://flickr.com/photos/avi8tor4fn/2189894925/

Cumberland








http://flickr.com/photos/badlogik/539607319/

Ocean city








http://flickr.com/photos/avi8tor4fn/2144668037/

*MASSACHUSETTS*

Boston








http://flickr.com/photos/lot49/291926628/

Worcester








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

Springfield








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/168039977/

Cambridge








http://flickr.com/photos/jonca/255337987/

*MICHIGAN*

Detroit








http://flickr.com/photos/ifmuth/606128545/

Grand Rapids








http://flickr.com/photos/numstead/530955072/

Flint








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/524504497/

Lansing








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/92068839/

Ann Arbor








http://flickr.com/photos/bohemianrobot/1793845242/

Battle Creek








http://flickr.com/photos/rawmustard/355388844/

Kalamazoo








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Kalamazoo.jpg

Muskegon








http://flickr.com/photos/isogina/2012810690/

Saginaw








http://flickr.com/photos/nofunk/518575210/

*MINNESOTA*

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2148307206/

St. Paul








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=134829

Rochester








http://flickr.com/photos/johnson7/1253780579/

Duluth








http://flickr.com/photos/mckennachad/2246016673/

Bloomington








http://flickr.com/photos/j-b/1862343008/

*MISSISSIPPI*

Jackson








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:JacksonMSSkylineAtNight.jpg

Biloxi








http://flickr.com/photos/jim270/2198986794/

Meridian








http://flickr.com/photos/minches/1469728753/

*MISSOURI*

Kansas City








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1107/1009411396_6ba636cd55_b.jpg

St. Louis








http://flickr.com/photos/elasticsoul/162457614/

Columbia








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=columbia+mo+downtown&um=1&hl=en&sa=G

St. Joseph








http://flickr.com/photos/baconway73/1490809090/

*MONTANA*

Billings








http://flickr.com/photos/bigskyred/1766419850/

Bozeman 








http://flickr.com/photos/justindc/1583068652/

Butte (not whole skyline)








http://flickr.com/photos/goatopolis/39073075/

Great falls








http://flickr.com/photos/hunter1828/2281462351/

Helena








http://flickr.com/photos/ravishankar_ha/237436330/


go to the second page! this page is getting difficult to load so Nebraska through Oregon will start on the second page!


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

That picture of Anchorage is breathtaking! mg:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures, and perfectly credited!! Very impressive work! :cheers:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Troopchina said:


> That picture of Anchorage is breathtaking! mg:


Actually, that picture of JUNEAU is breathtaking! WOW! I always pictured juneau as just some rainy/snowy pacific northwest port town, I had no clue it looked so lush in the sunlight! Isn't that an older picture of the Anchorage skyline, btw? Correct me if I'm wrong.

Keep it up, though! I want to see more!


----------



## freiermann (Jul 23, 2007)

America is all the continent

:sleepy::speech::speech::speech::speech:


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

rubionatural said:


> America is all the continent
> 
> :sleepy::speech::speech::speech::speech:


Dont come with your resentful leftist feelings here. This post is understood to be called America for americans (U.S forumers). If this would have appeared in your Chile forum with such name on it, you were right, so please dont spoil the thread.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys - yea the photos of Anchorage and Juneau are Great! if you belong to flickr you should post a comment :cheers:
BTW, im not really sure how old it is



rubionatural said:


> America is all the continent
> 
> :sleepy::speech::speech::speech::speech:


I'm sorry! i didn't mean to be disrespectful! American skylines just sounded the most natural to me. If i were to do a thread about both North and South America i would say "the skylines of the Americas" but i was doing it on a specific country, which is the US, also called America and the people who inhabit the country Americans. In Chile for example, the people do not consider themselves Americans first, they consider them selves Chileans, and i would say "Chilean skylines". It's kind of hard to explain. But the comment was a bit disrespectful because this thread is about skylines of the US, not weather the US can be called America or not. So please, anyone else who posts on this thread, please have it be about the photos and not this comment, Thanks


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

MDguy said:


> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This San Francisco pic is really an enchanment. It really outstand from the bunch, elegant, romantic and melancoly at the same time this pic gives me. The next ones I like are from the Alaskan cities, never imagined to see them like that.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

san francisco is the best of all above


----------



## 1NY (Nov 9, 2007)

hey, that city in Alaska is hot! Yet its not hot. Get it?


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

Best thread about NA skylines that I have seems.

The SF pic is the best I would said, SF is so majestic. there are no words to describe how beautiful SF is


----------



## rubencito (Jul 23, 2005)

American Skylines should include ALL American Skylines not only in USA


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

MD you should do a thread on the AMERICAN skylines from south to north america but only including its major cities. now that would be a really nice thread 

p.s. ill help u if u want


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

rubencito said:


> American Skylines should include ALL American Skylines not only in USA


How rude. PLEASE READ. hno:



spartan21 said:


> MD you should do a thread on the AMERICAN skylines from south to north america but only including its major cities. now that would be a really nice thread
> 
> p.s. ill help u if u want


Actually, the threads a work in progress. I keep going back and editing it, each time adding the skylines of a new state in. Thats why those cities are not in it...yet. Its organized by state and than by population. I will make that thread about N and S america! but i have stated what i will call it is you look a few posts up. and Thanks, but i'm fine! 

-------------------------------------------

There will be no more discussion on the title or interruption of a perfectly valid thread. Thank you


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

MDguy said:


> How rude. PLEASE READ. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but haha i have a great tittle haha, "christopher columbus discovery" haha i dont know why but i like it haha


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Ahaha! ill do that! :lol:


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

^yay! haha thanks dude


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Those with a problem should start their own thread "Skylines of North and South America" or "Skylines of the Americas". I hope I dont come off as sounding 'arrogant' about it, but this is a rather simple solution.
And we can _all_ win
anyways nice work on finding these photos MD


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

^no "christopher columbus discovery" haha or "the treasure that lies within the americas"


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just one correction, the photo you have for Bethany Beach Delaware is actually a picture of a building in Ocean City Maryland. The highrise complex in Bethany is called the Colony.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

We got independence first so we took the best name.:tongue2:

Juneau, Alaska looks really cool, I should visit it someday.


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

MDguy said:


> well yea, the point is to show every single skyline of the US, even if some are mini. But thanks, its still a work in progress thread though!


Well how many cities are in the US? If so, this thread will be endless.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

The last part! 

*PENNSYLVANIA*

Philadelphia








http://phillyskyline.com/bldgs/comcast/i2.htm

Pittsburgh








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=143859&highlight=pittsburgh

Allentown








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2237440139/

Erie








http://flickr.com/photos/ricks-pics/60131989/

Reading








http://flickr.com/photos/veender/1690599781/

Scranton








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/449490556/

Bethlehem








http://flickr.com/photos/robotbrainz/1325137487/

Lancaster








http://flickr.com/photos/al_morrison/1959853598/

Altoona








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/395606331/

Harrisburg








http://flickr.com/photos/kevinlong/301613003/

Beaver Falls








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Beaver_Falls.jpg

Butler








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Butler_skyline.jpg

Easton








http://flickr.com/photos/peachhead/2235142536/

Johnstown








http://flickr.com/photos/chrbal/1590643928/

Pottsville








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/04/Pottsville.jpg

Wilkes-Barre








http://flickr.com/photos/hankrogers/2265448296/

*SOUTH CAROLINA*

Columbia








http://flickr.com/photos/ryonedwards/2218110690/

Charleston (yes, those are dolphins haha)








http://flickr.com/photos/billread/1589751649/

Rock Hill








http://flickr.com/photos/dabemurphy/2199321603/

Greenville








http://flickr.com/photos/sirsnaps/2046133293/

*SOUTH DAKOTA*

Sioux Falls (the white building to the left has been demolished)








http://flickr.com/photos/jerry7171/57330319/

Rapid City








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...130&prev=/images?q=rapid+city&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

Aberdeen








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/0d/DSCF0643.JPG/800px-DSCF0643.JPG

Deadwood








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadwood,_South_Dakota

Pierre








http://flickr.com/photos/skate342/173523879/

*STATE OF RHODE ISLAND AND PROVIDENCE PLANTATIONS* (believe it or not, that's Rhode island's official name! haha


Providence








http://flickr.com/photos/bluesleepy/1673725325/

Woonsocket (not whole skyline)








http://flickr.com/photos/marc72/1312144576/

Newport








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=newport+aerial&um=1&hl=en&sa=G


*TENNESSEE*

Memphis








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/441572108/

Nashville








http://flickr.com/photos/pedal_faster/411063770/

Chattanooga








http://flickr.com/photos/terretta/2112428890/

Knoxville








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/143410484/

Clarksville








http://flickr.com/photos/fallingwater123/210956153/

Murfreesboro








http://flickr.com/photos/polettime/764777757/

*TEXAS*

Houston








http://flickr.com/photos/oneeighteen/228557223/

San Antonio








http://urban-photos.com/view_image/16097/San_Antonio,_TX

Dallas








http://flickr.com/photos/ninjatune/393608068/

Austin








http://flickr.com/photos/rutowski/1469762844/

Fort Worth








http://urban-photos.com/view_image/8250/Fort_Worth

El Paso








http://flickr.com/photos/grossinger/298650256/

Corpus Chirsti








http://urban-photos.com/view_image/15800/Corpus_Christi,_TX

South Padre Island (i think its in the US :dunno: and im not sure if its its own town)








http://flickr.com/photos/blackwizard/2300200077/

Beaumont








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/252811048/

Lubbock








http://flickr.com/photos/fatguyinalittlecoat/1242722021/

Amarillo








http://flickr.com/photos/shueytexas/1440336252/

Laredo








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1795872934/

Waco








http://flickr.com/photos/cmiked/227418138/

Tyler








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyler,_Texas

College Station








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:TAMUcampus.jpg

Abilene








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Abilene_Aerial.jpg

Wichita Falls








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:DTWest.jpg

Midland








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/354485822/

Victoria








posted by kevin_wk on the 5th page of this thread

*UTAH*

Salt Lake City








http://flickr.com/photos/pingponggame/849754174/in/set-72157594314393211/

Provo








http://flickr.com/photos/petestott/2294567139/

Sandy








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Jordan_Commons,_Sandy,_Utah,_United_States,_August,_2004.JPG

*VERMONT*

Burlington








http://flickr.com/photos/mgr-pixs/1233710462/

Rutland








http://flickr.com/photos/vtscapes/2655083/?addedcomment=1#comment72157604051332522

*VIRGINIA*

Virginia Beach (not whole skyline, this is just the beach front)








http://flickr.com/photos/killian77/2346570360/

Norfolk








http://flickr.com/photos/buzzhayes/539340808/

Richmond








http://flickr.com/photos/cosmophotos/571118145/

Alexandria








http://flickr.com/photos/zir6/1332885603/

Portsmouth








http://flickr.com/photos/vnoel/1954572/

Roanoke








http://flickr.com/photos/andrewbain/1804704597/

Tysons Corner








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

Arlington








http://flickr.com/photos/stevenwarran/714206114/

Blacksburg








http://flickr.com/photos/stolenbyme/43190792/

Lynchburg








http://flickr.com/photos/afsilva/489859811/

Rosslyn








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1024562794/

*WASHINGTON , DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA*









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1405432568/


*WASHINGTON (STATE)*

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/manleyaudio/254977905/

Spokane








http://flickr.com/photos/marshallalsup/2232038740/

Tacoma








http://flickr.com/photos/kevinnickel/2291219923/

Vancouver








http://flickr.com/photos/psoup216/2508325481/

Bellevue








http://flickr.com/photos/edgeplot/139535576/

Everett








http://flickr.com/photos/jerimiasquadil/1062958009/

*WEST VIRGINIA*

Charleston








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2262017992/

Huntington








http://images.forbes.com/media/lists/1/2007/slides/2930.jpg

Parkersburg








http://flickr.com/photos/r304/377169160/

Wheeling








http://flickr.com/photos/moodylady/756796257/

Morgantown








http://flickr.com/photos/mcgervey/258435785/

Fairmont








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Fairmont_West_Virginia.jpg

Beckley








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Beckley_Main_Street.jpg

Clarksburg








http://flickr.com/photos/haikiba/234305369/

*WISCONSIN*

Milwaukee








http://flickr.com/milwaukeemark/529177125/

Madison








http://flickr.com/photos/wisdoc/277215104/

Racine








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Racine_070611.jpg

Appleton








http://flickr.com/photos/replogle/22742959/

Eau Claire








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/63100705/

Sheboygan (sorry, bad photo!)








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Downtown_Sheboygan.jpg

*WYOMING*

Cheyenne(not whole skyline)








http://flickr.com/photos/skyco/1352346423/

Casper








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Casperskyline.jpg

Laramie








http://flickr.com/photos/kenlund/68859365/

------------------------

Im sure i left out a few Hundred in this thread :nuts:


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

rubionatural said:


> America =USA ???'
> 
> 
> these is not america (northamericans).....We are all (North America, Center America, The Caribbean and South America)
> ...


This guy deserve a banned.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

MDguy said:


> Thanks! I knew id forget a lot from Florida! :cheers:



It's ok, according to emporis.com Florida is the state with the highest number of skyscrapers.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone have a clue as to why San Francisco is so dense, but Los Angeles, which is a much bigger city, has a thinner downtown? Is L.A. the posterchild for urban sprawl?


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Parte del mundo said:


> Well how many cities are in the US? If so, this thread will be endless.


It looks like he's just doing cities that actually "have a look" to them. For most cities, this is a unique skyline, but others are shaped by unique buildings, layouts, and mountains. Let's face it, you and I both know that most towns and cities in the U.S. look like a whole lot of nothing. I like this thread because it allows the unique, bigger cities that 
"stand out from the rest" be showcased.


----------



## SkokieSwift (Nov 20, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to why San Francisco is so dense, but Los Angeles, which is a much bigger city, has a thinner downtown? Is L.A. the posterchild for urban sprawl?


The square mileage might have something to do with it:

Los Angeles = 498.3 square miles
San Francisco = 46.7 square miles

San Francisco only has room for 1 "downtown." Downtown LA is "downtown" in name only. There are many satellite downtowns (Century City, Beverly Hills, Westwood, Santa Monica, Burbank, etc.) throughout the "city." Actually, after living here for 12 years, I've figured out the real downtown LA is all 16 miles of Wilshire Blvd.


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

SkokieSwift said:


> The square mileage might have something to do with it:
> 
> Los Angeles = 498.3 square miles
> San Francisco = 46.7 square miles
> ...


im sorry to say this but Los Angeles only has 1 downtown as well, is the financial business of the city might not be the center but it is the financial center


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*NOTE TO ALL THREADS:*

Thanks to everyone who is crediting the photos they post, or at least saying they are taken from various internet sources! However, there remain a number of people who are not doing so.* Perhaps deleting completely unreferenced entries might be the only way to get the attention of these people....* rather than have that happen, please comply with the new crediting rule. If you cannot 
remember where you got the photos from, just say they are not yours but are from Flickr, Photobucket, etc... if you know the exact credit, please supply it as a courtesy to the original photographer! Thank you.


----------



## MELBOURNE SEPERATIST (Feb 26, 2008)

theyve got some amazing skylines in the US- something europe lacks


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice thread. More pix, please.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

rubionatural said:


> America =USA ???'
> 
> 
> these is not america (northamericans).....We are all (North America, Center America, The Caribbean and South America)
> ...


"The Americas" pertains to the continents. "American" as an adjective without a directional qualifier modifying it, pertains to the nationality of those who hail from the mass of land between Canada and Mexico. There is no other adjective in the English language other than "American" to describe people from the United States. This has nothing to do with US arrogance, it is simply a linguistic reality. Somehow I doubt people from Latin American countries (or Canada) claim that they are "American" when travelling abroad. Back to the title of this thread, "American Skylines" refers to cities within confines of the US border. "Skylines of the Americas" would refer to all cities on the two continents. There's nothing sinister about, it is just the way it is in the English language. However, the noun form of "America," used solely to refer to the United States, is debatable and one could have an argument in that case.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

And hopefully that is the end of the pedantic haggling over what 99.9% of people understand the use of "America" to be!  More pictures, please!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

XiaoBai said:


> "The Americas" pertains to the continents. "American" as an adjective without a directional qualifier modifying it, pertains to the nationality of those who hail from the mass of land between Canada and Mexico. There is no other adjective in the English language other than "American" to describe people from the United States. This has nothing to do with US arrogance, it is simply a linguistic reality. Somehow I doubt people from Latin American countries (or Canada) claim that they are "American" when travelling abroad. Back to the title of this thread, "American Skylines" refers to cities within confines of the US border. "Skylines of the Americas" would refer to all cities on the two continents. There's nothing sinister about, it is just the way it is in the English language. However, the noun form of "America," used solely to refer to the United States, is debatable and one could have an argument in that case.


very well put! thank you!

it's hard for people that speak Spanish to understand sometimes, because they have the adjective "estadounidense" which literally translated means "UnitedStates-ian" which makes no sesne in English. Therefore we can only say "American."


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

SkokieSwift said:


> The square mileage might have something to do with it:
> 
> Los Angeles = 498.3 square miles
> San Francisco = 46.7 square miles
> ...


That's a great idea for a thread, btw. "Mini-downtowns" inside of cities. Some of Orlando's biggest groupings of skyscrapers are actually way outside of downtown in the I-Drive, Lake Buena Vista, Altamonte, Universal, and Convention Center districts.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

icracked said:


> This guy deserve a banned.


Why he's correct. Its common in the US, however, to refer to the country as America but we are really the states as in the United States of America but the Hempishpere itself is the Americas with a northern, central, and a southern land mass.


----------



## Halabalooza (Feb 23, 2008)

omg ppl. America to most people means USA.
If you want to be techincal then no America is not just USA, but then again, if you want to be technical america isn't anything. There's north american and south america...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Time to set the discussion aside, please. Let's let this photothread get back to photos! EVERYONE by now knows the reference to America, as used here, is referring to the USA. 
We have made a short story long!


----------



## GridSky (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing pics, man. 

Although most of those Alaska pictures aren't skylines. hehe

PS - who knew Honolulu was so big? I suppose a huge chunk of those buildings are hotels, though...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to see some US skylines that we don't normally get to see. I've seen that Anchorage photo before. It is gorgeous. Too bad the Russians didn't sell Alaska to us instead. Want to sell it?


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Augusta, Maine is just gorgeous, btw.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Nice to see some US skylines that we don't normally get to see. I've seen that Anchorage photo before. It is gorgeous. Too bad the Russians didn't sell Alaska to us instead. Want to sell it?


Only if you promise not to drill for oil there.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

So many beautiful cities.. May I brag?

I love my country


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

hoosier said:


> Only if you promise not to drill for oil there.


why _didn't_ they try to sell it to Canada first? it seems more logical.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like the Baltimore photo.


----------



## kevic (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, Honolulu looks awesome!


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

The thread looks great so far! From one The United States of American to another, thank you


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Impressive! Some cities that I even didn't know that they exist!!...By the way, there is an UFO above Fort Lauderdale!!!


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

GridSky said:


> Amazing pics, man.
> 
> Although most of those Alaska pictures aren't skylines. hehe
> 
> PS - who knew Honolulu was so big? I suppose a huge chunk of those buildings are hotels, though...


The Waikiki district of Honolulu is mainly hotels, for the skyline itself, I would say 80% of the buildings are residential high-rises because of the limited land available. Heck, I'm living in one of them as we speak.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cojapo said:


> My wife is from Mexico and calls herself Mexican. And to be honest, I have never heard a Canadian call themselves American. And since we don't do anything about our border, in about 50 years, this will be the United States of North Mexico and we'll all be called Mexericans anyway!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: We in Brazil never say America when the meaning is "United States". We always say Estados Unidos, United States in Portuguese


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parte del mundo said:


> Those Honolulu photos remind me a little bit of a brazilian city


hno:hno: I don't think so. In fact I think that there aren't in the USA any one city that could remind, by far, a Brazilian city.


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: We in Brazil never say America when the meaning is "United States". We always say Estados Unidos, United States in Portuguese


And what do the people from the enlightened nation of Brazil call people from the US?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

MNiemann said:


> why _didn't_ they try to sell it to Canada first? it seems more logical.


This isn't my area of expertise, but Canada only became a country a few months after Alaska was sold to the USA. Before that, Canada was considered part of Britain. Perhaps, Russia wasn't too keen in boosting the territory of a European rival. It's too bad, because it reduced our Pacific coastline by about 80%; especially the Alaska Panhandle. Good grief!!!

Hoosier:

Sell us Alaska if we don't drill for oil? If only it were that easy. Canada is no environmental angel, but your proposition would probably be the best chance of an oil moratorium in Alaska. We'd have so much to gain if Alaska was Canadian territory and we already have more oil than we know what to do with.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: We in Brazil never say America when the meaning is "United States". We always say Estados Unidos, United States in Portuguese





LAsam said:


> And what do the people from the enlightened nation of Brazil call people from the US?



Two and a half pages of haggling over the use of the word "America" in a photo thread? Let's let it drop, please, and let the thread get back to photos. Thank you.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Can't wait for the rest MDguy. Whyoming should be interesting.


----------



## ALEX V (Nov 9, 2007)

edited by Taller Better.

DROP THE SUBJECT.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

(Edit by Taller, Better. That subject is closed).





Anywho, thats a pretty good collection of pictures, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OK, I've had enough. No more haggling over semantics. This thread has been completely hijacked. I will delete these last two, *but the next person who continues it gets an infraction.*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

edited out


READ ABOVE ENTRIES.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

More:

*Billings, Montana*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikespeed/1350769912/










*Waco, Texas*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/85929812/









*Lubbock, Texas*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatguyinalittlecoat/1242722021/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografia79/2166155444/









*Amarillo, Texas*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografia79/2163440440/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kafkan/1253254665/


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like people in Amarillo never have to worry about finding a parking spot downtown!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Minneapolis looks much like what I thought cities in the future would look like when I was 9.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Seattle, another gorgeous American skyline


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Guys, guys, guys! Im not even close to done!! i said don't worry if you don't see a city yet, it will be posted! unless there's a city, in a state ive already mentioned, that isn't there!


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

^^buddy u been wat a week doing this haha


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Where the hell are Philly and Pittsburgh?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

spartan21 said:


> ^^buddy u been wat a week doing this haha


your point? im not gonna spend like hours on this, i just do a state at a time, which takes like 10 minutes or so



philadweller said:


> Where the hell are Philly and Pittsburgh?


If only everyone on this board knew how to read haha where the hell is your brain? :lol:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great views of great skylines.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

DONE!!!!!! with posting all of the skylines that is


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

It took about an hour to see all photos. I wonder how long MDguy had to work on this thread...
Cool thread, huge work, big thx MDguy!


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

edit


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice thread. Many unkown cities.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Assurbanipal said:


> It took about an hour to see all photos. I wonder how long MDguy had to work on this thread...
> Cool thread, huge work, big thx MDguy!


Yea no problem! i just took like an hour each day to find the best possible photos for each city in a two week period! 





kevin_wk said:


> Yea, you should have put Victoria, TX (my hometown)!!!



Thanks for the image, i added the second one!


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

edit


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

MDguy said:


> South Padre Island (i think its in the US :dunno: and im not sure if its its own town)


Yea, it's in the US. And according to Wikipedia, it is a town and an island.


----------



## card04 (Oct 20, 2004)

Great work for putting this together, you have a lot more patients than I do. I was very surprised by a lot of the more unheard of cities.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

There are a lot of unitedstatian cities!!!! More than what I thought.

However, I prefer big cities such as Los Angeles and San francisco.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The skylines (from all cities) are great! :cheers:
thanks guys...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

awesome thread, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From flickr:
San Antonio, Texas (this city i like most in central U.S. )


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

I actually prefer Austin. What is the main difference between the two cities. They seem almost exactly the same to me.


----------



## WestTexan87 (Dec 14, 2005)

San Antonio is VERY heavily influenced by Spanish/Mexican culture. Also, in comparison to Austin, it is slightly bigger, though both cities have a total metro area of about 1.5-2 million. Austin is Texas' capitol and, therefore, is somewhat "official" in personality. Then again, it is home to the University of Texas, home to roughly 50,000 students annually, which gives Austin a young and vibrant flavor (and keeps the 6th street bar district THRIVING). San Antonio is home of the Alamo and played a major part in Texas' independence (one of the more nauseating and embarassingly arrogant aspects of American history imho) while Austin tends to have a newer vibe. San Antonio's skyline hasn't grown much, though its downtown is among the most vibrant in Texas. In contrast, Austin's downtown is booming with midrise apartment complexes and hotel towers as the area becomes ever more the heart of the city.

I ramble, but I guess the main point is that the cities are quite similar in size, skyline and landscape (they are less than a 2 hour drive from one another on IH35) but while San Antonio feels extremely Tex-Mex, Austin is more study, party and govern. Does that help?


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool thanks. I'm actually thinking of going to UT


----------



## WestTexan87 (Dec 14, 2005)

I went to UT for one semester. Had I started there as a freshman, I would have LOVED it. Unfortunately, I started elsewhere and transferred in (not because I was too dumb, but because I was too chicken to leave home). Anyway, being a sophomore, I was TOTALLY out of the social loop and with 50K students, once you're lost, you're LOST. So after a semester, I moved back and am finishing up at my original university. However, the point of this post is that Austin is SUCH a fun city in which to live. If you're 21, 6th street and the warehouse district is a blast pretty much every night. Shopping is great, the road system is relatively easy to navigate and the cityscape in general is quite beautiful. UT's campus is impressive as well. I hope you do come. Austin is probably the best slice of Texas you'll find, especially if you're from Cali.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, I heard Austin is the best city in Texas for a left-winger. I told my aunt (we are Jewish) that I like University of Texas and she immediately started yelling at me that I can't move to Texas and she would rather have me go to a community for 20 years than go there. So, I'm used to her yelling about everything like a good Jewish mother does (she's like a second mom) and I waited for her to pause to breathe and I told her it is in Austin and she shut up and felt embarassed for yelling like that. LOL. 

But yeah, thanks for you input.  Hopefully I'll like it there. Do you happen to know if there is somewhat of a Jewish presence in Austin, moreso than some other cities in Texas such as Dallas or Houston?


----------



## WestTexan87 (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't know for sure. I know the city is EXTREMELY ecclectic in all respects, so I assume there will be a good Jewish presence as well. If you google synagogues in Austin, there seems to be a pretty large number. You be the judge, though. I'm Catholic and there was a church right across the street from UT. There was also a Methodist church, a church of Scientology, a Church of Christ, a Baptist church, etc all within walking distance. Maybe there's a synagogue too? I don't know. I don't think it'd be hard to research, though.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I prefer Austin too. San Antonio is way too touristy.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> There are a lot of unitedstatian cities!!!! More than what I thought.
> 
> However, I prefer big cities such as Los Angeles and San francisco.


 
a lot of what?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Really great shots. We have the chance to see north american skylines that we've never seen before.


----------



## WestTexan87 (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree. This is a wonderful threat. I've been to about 33 of the 50 states and I've seen many of these cities in person. It's so nice to see them all compiled into such a great collection. Bravo!


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Anybody got any pics of Phoenix?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

You can not get more American than this.:banana:


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Phoenix by member HX_Guy*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Didn't know this thread was still going! thanks guys and you're welcome

Here's some more phoenix









http://flickr.com/photos/mikejonesphoto/2320681164/









http://flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/1393629263/









http://flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/2079866098/









http://flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/461334537/









http://flickr.com/photos/neoview/479737325/








\
http://flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/495261447/









http://flickr.com/photos/mixstar/2346168458/


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

I Love the pics. thanks jessemh431 and PDguy.


----------



## nickmon3 (Aug 9, 2008)

sweet dude. great pics. i think it would be cool to start a thread for canadian cities.


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*.:: WICHITA, KANSAS ::.*


Wichita Skyline Panoramic by SkylineScenes, on Flickr​


----------

